# اخبار و اعلانات > آگهی‌ها > آگهی های استخدام >  استخدام در مرکز تخصصی آپا - دانشگاه صنعتی اصفهان

## maysam.aliakbarian

مرکز تخصصی آپا دانشگاه صنعتی اصفهان در راستای تحقق اهداف و وظایف خود، از بین  فارغ التحصیلان دانشگاه ها و مؤسسات آموزش عالی كشور، جهت تامین نیروی انسانی مورد  نیاز برای اجرای پروژه‌های مختلف، همكار تمام وقت می‌پذیرد. 
علاقمندان می‌توانند جهت کسب اطلاعات بیشتر به این لینک مراجعه کنند.

----------

